# Sauce Thread



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

What's your favorites? Got a stash? What's arriving? What do you make?

I had run out basically so these just in


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

My dad makes two kinds of sauce.. The mild is cut with habaneros, the other is Carolina reaper only.. It's actually tasty but one drop will do ya.

He also makes a paste outta the Reapers

You can tell he's making it. The garage doors open with fans blowing out and he's got on a double barrel respirator and his designated "hot sauce" food processor is out..

The first time he made it, he did it inside. Him, my mom, and the dog were stuck outside for the day. 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

Just recently discovered Marie Sharps red habanero sauce. My inlaws brought some back from a trip to a Belize. I will continue to buy more as it seems easy to get locally and is delicious.


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

UBC03 said:


> My dad makes two kinds of sauce.. The mild is cut with habaneros, the other is Carolina reaper only.. It's actually tasty but one drop will do ya.
> 
> He also makes a paste outta the Reapers
> 
> ...


That sounds crazy. I've made habanero before but it is nothing like that lol. I have a bottle of ghost pepper sauce that never seems to run out - agree the flavor is great but you don't get to use much.


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

ebnash said:


> Just recently discovered Marie Sharps red habanero sauce. My inlaws brought some back from a trip to a Belize. I will continue to buy more as it seems easy to get locally and is delicious.


Marie Sharps is my go to these days - haven't had one I didn't love. The green habanero with cactus is a staple. Good thing it comes in a big bottle.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

huffer33 said:


> That sounds crazy. I've made habanero before but it is nothing like that lol. I have a bottle of ghost pepper sauce that never seems to run out - agree the flavor is great but you don't get to use much.


It's a turned into a practical joke sauce.. "You like hot stuff, try this" . I love tough guys at work that used it like Frank's red hot.. Or even better , the guys that just grab it and don't ask what's in it and dump it all over everything. It says "HOT AS #=!K" on the bottle..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8 (Mar 30, 2016)

Have an International Supermarket near me (I consider it my local B&M as they have cigar events and a pretty decent humidor), that carries a crazy assortment of hot sauces among other things. I like to pick up a few bottles now and then of some random stuff I haven't tried. Most are good, a few great, and a few are no different than Frank's.

My favorite right now is some Habanero/Pineapple all natural stuff. Not very hot/spicy, but great flavor.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

TCstr8 said:


> Have an International Supermarket near me (I consider it my local B&M as they have cigar events and a pretty decent humidor), that carries a crazy assortment of hot sauces among other things. I like to pick up a few bottles now and then of some random stuff I haven't tried. Most are good, a few great, and a few are no different than Frank's.
> 
> My favorite right now is some Habanero/Pineapple all natural stuff. Not very hot/spicy, but great flavor.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Sounds awesome - I love the fruity habaneros but haven't tried that combo. I have a couple mango/hab., and the orange pulp/hab. which is a standout favorite for sure.


----------



## TCstr8 (Mar 30, 2016)

Really like the Jalapeno/Green Apple combo as well.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------

